# Issues with wobble bolts and new wheels



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

I just got my wobble bolts back from being powdercoated and went to mount my wheels. I have a mkvi jetta so 5x112 and mounting konig ssm wheels which are 5x114.3. When not against the hub, the bolts will easily go all the way through the face and sit where they should. When I hand thread the bolt into the hub without a wheel it goes in fine as well. It only comes down to when I try to mount the wheel, I can't get a single bolt through the face and into the hub more than 2 turns before it feels like I am going to strip the hub. A friend suggested I may need to bore the holes on the wheels a little but it doesn't make sense to me that when I just put the bolts in the faces they go all the way in. You'd thing that at least one of the bolts would thread in and the rest would be tough if I needed to redrill. 

Really any help is appreciated as I'm kind of stumped.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

How big are the lug holes in the wheels? If you are going from 114.3 to 112, your lug holes need to be at least 16mm to let the bolt move enough. If they are new wheels, I'm guessing the holes are 14mm and your friend is correct in saying the holes need to be bored out.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Your friend might be right. If your wheels were intended for M12 bolts, then you'll need to bore them out to 16mm for the wobble bolts to seat correctly. GL :thumbup:


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

It just seems weird that when I just put the bolts in the wheel faces, they go all the way in and are seated. Then when I mount them on the hub, I can't even get one bolt to go in smoothly


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

The diameter of the hole might not be large enough for the wobble bolt to operate properly. The wobble bolt itself needs room to shift inwardly to line up with your hub. Essentially, with the wobble bolt seated completely in the wheel, the shank of the bolt needs to deflect towards the threaded hole in the hub. In order to do that the wheel's bolt holes need to be larger.


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

That makes sense. Damnit. Now It's a question of whether I want to do that and depreciate any possible future sale of them and limit my market (to someone with 5x114.3 wheels) or sell to someone and just get something that I know will fit. :banghead:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

If you bore them out to 16mm, they will still work with 5x114.3, you just need to use the wobble bolts because of the enlarged seat.


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Ahhh ok. Thanks for the help guys. Guess I'll give it a shot with boring them out to 16mm

Sent from the quad core monster in my pants


----------

